# Guido de BrÃ¨s



## VirginiaHuguenot

Guido de BrÃ¨s, Belgian Reformer, was the author of the Belgic Confession. He lived from c. 1520 to May 31, 1567 and was a martyr for the cause of Christ.

More on his life can be found here, here, and here.


----------

